# Picture upload broken



## sunni (May 3, 2018)

you May have noticed yesterday a slight glitch on the website and than we had ssl 

But unfortunately picture upload isn’t working 
We know
It’s being worked on 
Thanks


----------



## HydroRed (May 3, 2018)

God speed! You're gonna be chasing @sunni tags all day.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2018)

should be fixed now


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

It's not working...... Do you think it's Reddan Sunni?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

nope, not working


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, not working


I've started prepping since the pictures went down yesterday. I'm usually not the hysterical end of the world type. 

I'm scared Roger. I really don't want to have to eat my neighbor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

it's not that bad, get some spiracha. just make sure its the kind with the rooster, Heinz shouldn't make some things


----------



## zafabafa (May 3, 2018)

not working no


----------



## Med68w (May 3, 2018)

Hope it’s back up soon. Keeps telling me “this form is not secure” cancel/submit. I’m using an iPhone 8 to try and post the pictures if that’s relevant


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2018)

ok ill tell admin, i was told it was back up but clearly not


----------



## Admin (May 3, 2018)

think its all fixed now


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 3, 2018)

I am still having the error. I was able to upload one file 20 mins ago, but then the "there was a problem uploading your file" error, everytime.

Any idea what the issue is? I changed browsers and it that's when it worked, but after that it didn't work in the same browser. Server issue?


----------



## blake9999 (May 4, 2018)

I uploaded a few pictures today. Seems to be working for me.


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 4, 2018)

Awesome. Well it is still fucked for me. Perhpad id tis ma olds technowhatsits. I done broked id? What I be fixed.


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2018)

HotKarl2 said:


> Awesome. Well it is still fucked for me. Perhpad id tis ma olds technowhatsits. I done broked id? What I be fixed.


How large of a photo are
You uploading if it’s working for everyone else and not you it probably is something you’re doing like too big of photo etc


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

I am still receiving error code and I'm trying to post the same size photos I always did in the past. I just tried logging off and back on. I was able to load up one picture a couple days ago but when I tried to load another it went back to error. 

I have changed nothing as far as photo size or browser options.


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I am still receiving error code and I'm trying to post the same size photos I always did in the past. I just tried logging off and back on. I was able to load up one picture a couple days ago but when I tried to load another it went back to error.
> 
> I have changed nothing as far as photo size or browser options.


i tried just it and am not having issues, is this with "upload a file" or "insert img:"


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 7, 2018)

Same thing here, no longer works on my older machine, works on my newer machine. This is with upload a file.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2018)

sunni said:


> i tried just it and am not having issues, is this with "upload a file" or "insert img:"


Yes it was the upload a file option. I believe it's because my computer is old as dirt. So it's definitely on my end only. Thanks though.


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 7, 2018)

Still...backwards compatibility is a thing...also why did it work and then not work. A case for the NPK files for sure...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2018)

HotKarl2 said:


> Still...backwards compatibility is a thing...also why did it work and then not work. A case for the NPK files for sure...


When it worked it was not the normal pop up for uploading files that shows my computer's files and such but rather it was the smaller box that was just a small black box that says like "select files to upload." 

I tried updating adobe reader, logging on and off, clearing cache.

Any other suggestions anyone? Guess I need to get a new computer now, lol. Damn


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When it worked it was not the normal pop up for uploading files that shows my computer's files and such but rather it was the smaller box that was just a small black box that says like "select files to upload."
> 
> I tried updating adobe reader, logging on and off, clearing cache.
> 
> Any other suggestions anyone? Guess I need to get a new computer now, lol. Damn


Try clearing your Java cache.


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 7, 2018)

It would be so cool, ok wait, ok fuck it, you guys deserve the 

Someone will take my idea but here it is...

NPK files...like the x files but minus aliens and basically it is about various grow rooms!!!! OK so no aliens or x files at all. But it would be sooooo coool. every episode you go to different grow rooms. you have like an N-P-K scale and rate them and the nutes, feed schedule, style, stratum, lights, watts, etc...If that was on cable it would be THE MOST WATCHED SHOW for a while. I will of course get nothing for recognizing this, if you want to be part of my next cognition send me a msg.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2018)

I can't upload pics either, my machine isn't that old maybe 3 yrs. Also size doesn't seem to be the problem, I get the "error uploading file" regardless of the size


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't upload pics either, my machine isn't that old maybe 3 yrs. Also size doesn't seem to be the problem, I get the "error uploading file" regardless of the size


K I’ll let the big guy know


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2018)

sunni said:


> K I’ll let the big guy know


Grazie Bella


----------



## It's not oregano (May 23, 2018)

I had problems today using firefox on a mac. Wrote a reply to a thread, clicked upload a file, chose file, then it got between 6 - 18% uploaded then came up with an error message. 
Tried a few images, all jpegs about 2-3mb each. No joy.
I then tried the same images using my iphone and they worked?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (May 23, 2018)

It's not oregano said:


> I had problems today using firefox on a mac. Wrote a reply to a thread, clicked upload a file, chose file, then it got between 6 - 18% uploaded then came up with an error message.
> Tried a few images, all jpegs about 2-3mb each. No joy.
> I then tried the same images using my iphone and they worked?


Same issue for a week now. Cut and paste works.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

Trying


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 19, 2018)

It didn't work for me.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 28, 2018)

No work for me ...


----------

